# Would the ooth’s be alive?



## Bugmankeith (Jan 15, 2021)

I had mantis ooths lost in the mail for two months almost during cold weather so they stayed dormant. The shipper had them in an envelope wrapped in bubble wrap.  Would this kill the eggs inside?


----------



## MantisMart (Jan 16, 2021)

do the ooths look ok? You might be fine


----------



## Bugmankeith (Jan 16, 2021)

MantisMart said:


> do the ooths look ok? You might be fine


One is dark brown but the other two look ok. I wasn’t sure if bubble wrap doesn’t allow oxygen in and suffocated the embryos


----------



## MantisMart (Jan 16, 2021)

either way, give it a shot. see what happens


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2021)

What species?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Bugmankeith (Jan 24, 2021)

MantisGirl13 said:


> What species?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Chinese mantis


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2021)

Bugmankeith said:


> Chinese mantis


Chinese go through a natural diapause anyway, so cold temps shouldn't affect the ooth negatively in any way. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Bugmankeith (Jan 24, 2021)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Chinese go through a natural diapause anyway, so cold temps shouldn't affect the ooth negatively in any way.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


It’s not the cold I was concerned about, it’s being wrapped in plastic and bubble wrap for two months in the package, and Lack of oxygen


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2021)

Bugmankeith said:


> It’s not the cold I was concerned about, it’s being wrapped in plastic and bubble wrap for two months in the package, and Lack of oxygen


Chinese ooths can survive a lot. It wouldn't surprise me if they are perfectly fine.

- MantisGirl13


----------

